# Funky dishwasher smell.



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I found a cure!

I hate opening up the DW to put more in and smell that icky smell!

By putting a small scoop of borax in there, it takes that out! Now, there is a small plastic container with a coffee scoop next to the dishwasher detergent. 

After I empty the DW, I put a scoop on the bottom of the machine. It keeps the DW fresh smelling until I run it!

Also, no doubt, the borax in the first cycle of washing helps clean too!


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm gonna try that, my smells all musty.


----------

